# Wed Night Oysters on the Beach Roll Call



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike (Looup Garou) said as long as there are enough people on any givin wednesday night...he'll staff Lattitudes behind the Hilton and still do Oysters. It was cold as heck wednesday night before last, but if you saw the pics...we had a BLAST around the fire pit. 

I got a couple logs I can bring. If others are going to make it..I will be back at it.

Also Mike gave me a nice Boston Butt...and I did it up Clay-Do-Mojo-Cuban-LittlebitJamaican-style, and slow cooked it for 6 1/2 hours. Rubbed it down with Mikes bomb ass scotch bonnet sause, then made a dry rub of cumin, coriander, lime, chipoltle, cracked pepper, garlic, brown sugar, and a few other things, and put it in a pan with bout an inch of apple cider and more scotch bonnet (hence the Jamaican flair) and a bunch of crushed garlic.

Makes for a bad ass sandwich! Tangy and spicy!

Hope some of ya are willing to get out there so we can make this happen!


----------

